# Rainbow six vegas 2 weapons mods



## Woody112 (May 20, 2008)

Well long story short I hate cheating on games but after loosing all xp points after the game crashed on me, I went on line and found nothing as far as cheats or game mods go for this game. So I went into the weapons configuration .ini file and rewrote what certian weapons can do.

1) I have the M8 assult rifle set to have more than 5x the penetration power than the artic sniper rifle, 2500 round mag, went from 800 rounds per minute to 1200, and eliminated the recoil. Even the excessive recoil when doing blind fire. Now the turret gunners are no problem or any thing else at that matter. If you have 5 enemys on the other side of the wall the M8 Will now take care of that with no problems.
2) The SCAR-H has been tweeked I haven't messed with the recoil values on this weapon 
3) Futher I went into the gagets config.ini file and now have 40 granades etc... in realistic mode could have 100+ if you want but really have no need.
4) Was looking for a way to get all my XP points back but I believe it is an extention to the games base engine. Not shure yet
5) Also was looking for a way to lessen the effect of the enemy bullts and I believe there weapons are set on the same code as the players for example after uping the penetration and effective range of the usp 40 and MK23. Those little punks with the shields were taking me out with one shot from a ways out.

I have attached the two files that have been rewritten and you can verify my work or tweek it some more before posting it on your site. The only reason I have not messed with the other rifles is because I'm still trying to find out if it affects the enemys weapons or not. If so I am sticking with the two I know they don't have. The M8 and the SCAR-H.

To get to the file do the following
-Programs file
-Ubisoft
-Rainbow six vegas 2
-KellerGame
-Config
-Default weapons config.ini----this is the file I modded the other one for the granades is default gadgets config.ini


WARNING BE SHURE TO MAKE A BACK UP COPY OF YOUR ORIGIONAL FILE. ALSO REMEMBER TO SAVE THE MODDED FILE AS .INI OR THE PROGRAM WILL OT SEE IT AS A CONFIGURATION FILE.


The files are not available here. You will have to modd your's it's very simple and straight foward. Just modd one file and then you can cut and past those settings to other weapons.
I no longer follow this thread so if their are any questions please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## tedcoppleanynymous (Jul 1, 2008)

Actually you can easily edit your XP, ACES, ect....

Everything regarding your rank and all else is simply saved into your save game directory.  C:/documents and settings/USERNAME/mydocuments/mygames/ubisoft/r6vegas2/

by simply editing the savegame files within you can be elite in a matter of seconds with everything unlocked.  When the patch comes out tomorrow I will be instantly lvl100 elite.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jul 1, 2008)

I gave on on this game. 
The voice acting was soo annoying i couldnt stand listening to it


----------



## Ladislao (Jul 13, 2008)

*This is for tedcoppleanynymous*

I tried to find the savegame file in the

*C:/documents and settings/USERNAME/mydocuments/mygames/ubisoft/r6vegas2/*

but couldn't find that file you mentioned. It only has about 6 files. I opened all of them and found nothing. Which file is it? Thank you for your help. Ladislao...


----------



## Woody112 (Jul 14, 2008)

Got your PM, I put what I could in there. For some reason or another I'm not able to load the config file on here. Weird!!!


----------



## tedcoppleanynymous (Jul 14, 2008)

There actually is a binary out there that can accomplish this as well.  It is coded into a trainer that you can find on a website called gamecopyworld.com.  Just search R6Vegas2 and look at the trainers listed and one of them has listed as one of the features the ability to raise your rank.  It is made for version 1.2 of the game though so youll need to reinstall and patch to 1.2.  Use the trainer to rank yourself up and then reinstall the 1.3 patch.  Then to keep your rank for later installs just backup your savegame folder.  

have fun with instant elite.


----------



## angie1313 (Jul 14, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> I gave on on this game.
> The voice acting was soo annoying i couldnt stand listening to it



agreed!!! 100% agreed!!


----------



## merlin83221 (Oct 1, 2008)

I actually have been working on making the guns more realistic. Like making the SPAZ Semi-auto. not making them over powered but making them do what they can do in real life. I was wondering something. How could I change a gun that is normaly in one group to another group. like making the P90 a assult rifle instead of a sub cause when i get done with it that is what it will be more fair as and also that is what it is and i don't get why the heck they make it so weak and a sub machine gun.

I have managed to get the SPAZ to function semi-auto but all my attemps and making the p90 a assult rifle havent worked right.


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 1, 2008)

merlin83221 said:


> I actually have been working on making the guns more realistic. Like making the SPAZ Semi-auto. not making them over powered but making them do what they can do in real life. I was wondering something. How could I change a gun that is normaly in one group to another group. like making the P90 a assult rifle instead of a sub cause when i get done with it that is what it will be more fair as and also that is what it is and i don't get why the heck they make it so weak and a sub machine gun.
> 
> I have managed to get the SPAZ to function semi-auto but all my attemps and making the p90 a assult rifle havent worked right.



You can try coping all the spec's for one weapon then paste over the spec's for the P90. Just leave the weapon name as P90.
You say you want to make the weapons more realistic. Well the P90 is a sub machine gun in real life and is inaccurate as all hell on full auto.


----------



## merlin83221 (Oct 1, 2008)

sorry but i have shot it in real life and it isnt very inacturate it is the same accuarcy as the m4. it is a bullpup. just like the AUG. just with a few inches difference between the AUG and the P90 though if you use the civiy barrel it is the same lenght barrel as the AUG. also the whole crap about rate of climb on it is a joke the thing bearly kicks, well for me. sorry for me it is just anoying that everyone believes the P90 is just some crappy sub machine gun. The P90 was the answer the the problems of the m16 and m4 and the 5.56 round. that is why they made the 5.7 round. It is just the fact that the military doesn't want to change to another round. sorry for the rant.

but i am mostly trying to make the damages more acturate for all the weapons. since well when does a 5.56 standard assault rifle do more damage then a 7.62 LMG.


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 2, 2008)

merlin83221 said:


> sorry but i have shot it in real life LMG.[/COLOR]



As have I, and did not like it:shadedshu. I will stick with my M4,MP5, and USP40. All I need.


----------



## mrwhitethc (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I've been wondering if there is an easy way to make the Terrorists in T Hunt use pistols only? I like to play co-op with a friend of mine and only use pistols, would be nice if we could get the terrorists to do the same.


----------



## Woody112 (Nov 16, 2008)

try deleting all weapons in your config file except for pistols. Just remember to make a back up copy of the file first.


----------



## mrwhitethc (Nov 19, 2008)

Unfortunately that didn't work, the game just crashes. I also tried to set all the ammo counters to zero but it looks like the computer never pulls out a pistol they just roam around looking at your with their weapons drawn. You on the other hand immediately switch to your pistol on startup. I've been playing with copying the settings for one pistol and pasting them over the other guns. This seems to work decent but the computer doesn't seem to really know how to fire a single shot weapon. They take very long pauses between each fire. However sometimes they do go all out and fire as they should. It looks like it's a matter of finding the right pistols to give them like the handgun with 3 round burst for those weapons they seem to fire slowly.


----------



## Woody112 (Nov 19, 2008)

mrwhitethc said:


> Unfortunately that didn't work, the game just crashes. I also tried to set all the ammo counters to zero but it looks like the computer never pulls out a pistol they just roam around looking at your with their weapons drawn. You on the other hand immediately switch to your pistol on startup. I've been playing with copying the settings for one pistol and pasting them over the other guns. This seems to work decent but the computer doesn't seem to really know how to fire a single shot weapon. They take very long pauses between each fire. However sometimes they do go all out and fire as they should. It looks like it's a matter of finding the right pistols to give them like the handgun with 3 round burst for those weapons they seem to fire slowly.



Ya I didn't think that would work, but hey worth a try. I've pretty much quit playing that game for the most part. Haven't messed with the config files in quite some time. However copy the file for the M8 or what ever and past it for what ever pistol and it makes for one hell of a USP40. 
Hope you get it figured out bro.


----------



## gamerkid5175 (Feb 9, 2009)

*raging bull mod*

i would like for someone 2 mess around with the raging bull so that the bullets become *door penetrating* and so it can have a *perfect range percentage* with an *attatchable rifle scope*....this would be very fun and amazing to see someone do...


----------



## _Zota_ (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry ... where is the download?

Thank you


----------



## _Zota_ (Jul 15, 2009)

No one knows answer ??


----------



## Killer154 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Multiplayer mod*

Hi I'm new here...
Is it possible to play multiplayer with the mod??


----------



## sn312867 (May 31, 2012)

where can I download the changeable files? I screwed up my game and don't want to reinstall. can someone send all the files in the config folder (unchanged) to my email? sn312867@hotmail.com. thank you.


----------

